# When does that wanting stop!!!



## Clare the minx (Mar 22, 2005)

I have one son through DIUI who is now 2 years old and am getting very broody again.Have been looking into private funding as first time we had treatment on NHS and luckily got pregnant 2nd time.I don't stop thinking about providing him with a baby sister or brother and it's like a physical hurt that we are unable to.I hate the fact that because of cost it's like being told that we can't have any more children and then I sit and think how horrible it is for those people who have not got NHS funding or unfortuately didn't get pregnant whilst eligible for NHS funding.
It also makes me feel ungrateful in one way as my partner and I am SO lucky to of been able for me to get pregnant on the NHS and here I am wanting another when there are other's who have not been as lucky and still have that wanting for their first child. And yes me and my partner are VERY LUCKY to have our gorgeous little boy who makes every day a memory but that physical wanting still don't stop!


----------



## viviennef (Feb 22, 2005)

Hi Clare,

I felt exactly the same as you. We had our IVF on the NHS and we were lucky enough to have Jamie. However, that didn't stop me wanting another child. We were told that we would have to pay for any further treatment so we went ahead and paid for IUI and were incredibly lucky to get pregnant with Daniel.

I felt guilty at the time for wanting another child when there were so many people desperate for a first child but I still had a longing to be pregnant again and part of the reason I wanted an other child was for Jamie to grow up with a brother or sister. 

IF is a horrible thing to go through and it's so unfair that we have not only the stress of going through treatment, we have to worry about paying for it as well. We're no different from other people who want more than one child so we shouldn't feel bad from wanting more than one child. I always thought that i wouldn't feel that intensity of wanting another baby as much as the first time but it was still there like a physical pain.

Good luck with whatever you decide.

Viv xxx


----------

